

Show HN: My first node.js app - jisaacks
http://orgazers.herokuapp.com/

======
jisaacks
What it does:

It is called "Orgazers" which is a combination of the words "Stargazers" and
"Organizations"

It will look at all the stargazers of a repo, and find and list their
organizations they belong to.

I got the idea when I received an achievement for having a repo followed my a
member of the Github team. I wondered what other team members are following
one of my projects. There really isn't any other way to find that info that I
know of.

Is it useful? Not really but I though it was interesting.

Sorry for not adding the details in the title. I am terrible at getting people
to click on my submissions so I was experimenting different title ideas.

------
northisup
Sweet that you made your first app. But the fact that you made an app really
isn't that novel, how about teasing us with what it does in the title instead
of a now common place technology?

Tell us that you made the "Groupon of twitter" or the "foursquare of plurk"
then tell us how you did it all with just node and MangoDB.

~~~
jisaacks
I added the information you requested in a comment.

------
jstanley
But what does it _do_?

~~~
jisaacks
I added a comment explaining.

